# Rocket Fuel Juice now available! www.sirvape.co.za



## Sir Vape

Go get it

www.sirvape.co.za

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Antonius Scheid

That is so cool! In future I will quickly go and collect my vape goodies during lunch brake
Will you also stock batteries, wicking material etc.?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Nice website guys!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Yeah we will have batteries and wicking material in next week. 

One thing guys. The site still needs tinkering. Was rushed off my feet today and just noticed a glitch on the eliquids tab. To get to Rocket Fuel please hover your cursor or if you are on mobile press (+) for the drop down menu to to access. If you just click eliquids you go to no product found page so please remember the drop down menu.

We will rectify this as soon as we can.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Boomshakalak! Got me shite!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raslin

Great website, well done.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rock Mauritius Radio

You should also give the percentage info on PG?VG for each liquid too. Let me know if you would like to place a link-able banner on my station's website to help out. Site looks great!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Sir Vape

You right. Will do that. Lots to do and will get there.


----------



## BumbleBee

Looks awesome guys 

I've been refreshing my browser for ages and nothing was happening, apparently you need the www part

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie

Great site man! i bought 5 bottles nom nom looking forward to trying them!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris

Cart is full,waiting on a few other ec locals in case they want to add anything and i will be checking out soooon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

@Necris thanks for the support man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy

The HOBBIT is making me pay for my own juice is that fair  But what i can tell you is i have now refilled my Aero Mega with CATS MEOW from Rocket Fuel and that i have finished an entire bottle in 24 hours. Who thinks the HOBBIT is being a  surely if i am a co owner i get free juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy

Country Pumkin on a 0.5ohm build on a Veritas clone with a 26650 Chiyou megan, just puts me into that happy place.


----------



## BumbleBee

Demmit man, you're not helping. Got a cart loaded up but if I told wifey I want more vape gear and juice she will shave my beard while I sleep. So I told her a need a grand for some stickers, she said no

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BigGuy

@BumbleBee Its easier to say sorry afterwards than ask for permission i always say lol


----------



## BumbleBee

BigGuy said:


> @BumbleBee Its easier to say sorry afterwards than ask for permission i always say lol


Yeah, I tried that "forgiveness is easier to get than permission" thing before, didn't end well. 

This post office crap is really screwing my budget around, haven't been able to sell anything on bob for 2 months.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BigGuy

@BumbleBee you could try the old shoe trick, when i want to buy something i take the wife to the shops and let her buy shoes or stuff and i offer to pay for them. then later that night i comment on the new shoes and say OH BY THE WAY I AM GETTING A NEW MOD. dude no leg to stand on ha ha ha ha

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sir Vape

BigGuy said:


> The HOBBIT is making me pay for my own juice is that fair  But what i can tell you is i have now refilled my Aero Mega with CATS MEOW from Rocket Fuel and that i have finished an entire bottle in 24 hours. Who thinks the HOBBIT is being a  surely if i am a co owner i get free juice.


@BigGuy 

Gonna add courier to your next order

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Reapers Blend is a winner. Can't get enough of it. Will be stocking 30ml of that for sure. Now onto Johnny Appleseed for awhile.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BigGuy

@Sir Vape Sorry i dont see a order for the Appleseed on the site did you pay for that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Congrats @Sir Vape, @BigGuy! Well done guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BigGuy

@Imthiaz Khan thanks dude still a lot to do but i am letting the HOBBIT have a break tonight but dont worry tomorrow ill be


----------



## BumbleBee

I'm browsing your site on my iPad with Chrome, noticed a few things...

1. The website keeps my browser alive, so my iPad screen doesn't turn off automatically.
2. Can't open any new tabs off an item (I like opening tabs to compare items)
3. When enlarging a product picture by clicking on it the pic opens and loads but the whole screen is greyed out instead of just the background.

Otherwise the site looks really awesome, very neat and classy. Great work guys.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## KimH

I love the vintage look and feel of your website,... brilliantly done guys

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## rogue zombie

BumbleBee said:


> Demmit man, you're not helping. Got a cart loaded up but if I told wifey I want more vape gear and juice she will shave my beard while I sleep. So I told her a need a grand for some stickers, she said no



Lol... A grand for stickers. I hope she said no.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Congrats guys. 

The site does look very nice...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Congrats @Sir Vape 
All the best

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BigGuy

@KimH thanks a lot the Little HOBBIT did well on the site and its still a site in progress.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Payfast has now been setup on the website and we have restocked some of the juices.

Go http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rocket-fuel to get some 

Thanks for the support guys. You rock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy

@Sir Vape but do i still have to pay for my juices dude.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Necris

Order placed at last,have been looking for a lemon meringue for a while


----------



## Sir Vape

Shot bud. I'm vaping that right now as we speak  

Dolly's, Meow and Reapers in the rotation today 

Orders will be going out first thing Monday morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris

No chance u have a forgotten hana or sigelei somewhere to add to that box

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Have a few Sigelei 100 watts leaving on Monday bro. Should be here Friday or maybe Monday/Tues the following week. Depends on Hong Kong Customs. If you are interested I will load one up on the site. Just on check out select shipping method as COLLECTION and I'll wont charge you for courier. Can't expect you to pay again for shipping and don't want to delay getting your juice to you.

Let me know.

Thanks for the support @Necris

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy

I got Country Bumpkin, Dollys and Cats in rotation and i have flattened 2 fully charged 18650 batteries since 7 am he he he he . I think we need to advertise this stuff @Sir Vape as a diet tool lol.


----------



## Silverbear

@Sir Vape , Congratulations, awesome looking Web site.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Finally got to order me some copper! Woohoo 

I'm a 18miligrammer but couldn't pass up the chance to try some of these juices, ordered me some 12mg Rocket Pop and Razz my Berries, I need me some fruit in my life

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Thank you Sir BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Would like to thank everyone for the Rocket Fuel support. First orders are busy being packed and should leave with our courier shortly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Sorry for the belated reply. Thanks Kim


----------



## eviltoy

Do these juices contain alcohol


----------



## Sir Vape

@eviltoy yes they do

The liquids are not alcohol based but traces could be found as alcohol is used in the production process.

Supplier suggests steeping the liquid for a few days and any traces of alcohol will evaporate.


----------



## BigGuy

Better hurry folks as its running out quickly, i can see all you okes got paid today he he he :hug:


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey guys

Just want to thank you for the support and feedback on the Rocket Fuel line. We placed our third order last night and they should be shipped out in the next couple of days.

We will be bringing in 30ml this time round and have changed the flavour lineup slightly which we are really excited about. We will be keeping the firm favorites and have added another 3 new flavs to tantalize your taste buds. And and... there will be a little bonus surprise added to each Rocket order courtesy of the guys at Rocket which we think is really cool of them. 

We have also included some 18mg in selected flavours in this order for all the 18mg Sir's.

We will feature the full lineup during the course of this week and stock should be here by the end of next week.

We have a few 10ml of selected flavours left on our site. Get them while you can http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rocket-fuel as some might not be available until our following order.

Thank you


----------



## BumbleBee

Please tell me you're getting some Be Mine Clementine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

No that is not on our list @BumbleBee but will get them to add a 30ml bottle for ya bro

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Sir Vape said:


> No that is not on our list @BumbleBee but will get them to add a 30ml bottle for ya bro


18mg please


----------



## Sir Vape

K COOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------

